# RSS feeds



## jann71 (11 Jul 2010)

Loving the new site 

I normally use the rss feeds for the newest posts but cant get the new one to work. 
The ones for the community calendar are fine, not sure whether I've got the link wrong or is there no longer one for all new posts?

thanks


----------



## Shaun (12 Jul 2010)

The feeds are specific to forums, and unfortunately I haven't got around to enabling them yet - sorry.

I'll add this to the to-do list ... lol

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## HaloJ (6 Jan 2011)

May I ask if this tweak is any closer to life? I know we've got RSS to the sections like downloads and blogs but it would be great to have RSS to the likes of the CC & Informal Rides section.

Abs


----------



## Shaun (6 Jan 2011)

Still on the to-do list Abs ... but will get done ... eventually (_honest guvner!!_).

Since the move I have concentrated on helping everyone get used to the new gear and on getting the server optimised and running really fast. There have been a few other technical issues along the way, but those things are now done and dusted and I plan to get to work on the outstanding to-do items next.

I've got to do my accounts this week and next, then I'm going to sit down, take a good look at the things I need to finish off, make a list of the things I want to develop, and then get stuck in.

There are some upgrades that I want to apply to the site, so I may do those first, but I'll post something up once I've got myself organised.


Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## HaloJ (7 Jan 2011)

Thanks hun. 

I've found myself rather busy of late and spent a deal of time absent from the site. At least with RSS I can feel the warm glow from the site in small bursts and keep up with Teef's photoshopping of animal heads onto CC members.


----------

